

Circumventing Same-Origin Policy Using a Proxy Server - michelletaute
https://teamgaslight.com/blog/circumventing-same-origin-policy-using-a-proxy-server

======
signaler
As a web developer, this is a routine problem I encounter. Whilst I understand
the need for S.O.P, I also sometimes need to circumvent the policy. It's
always important to have a CORS proxy on standby, because it's a very common
scenario

~~~
signaler
Also there is a flag in Chrome where you can override SOP...

